# Cheap single AA or AAA lights?



## bestcounsel (Mar 24, 2010)

I would like to buy some cheap/very inexpensive Led Lights that take AA or AAA's...does any one know of where i could find some? I am looking in the price range of 1 to 5 bucks and they do not have to be bright...they could even be 5mm leds...

Thanks


----------



## McAllan (Mar 24, 2010)

Here's a small selection of lights that seems to fit what you're asking for.

"Lot's" of single AAA and AA in the price range of 2-4 $.


----------



## cottonpickers (Mar 24, 2010)

at $1 (£1 inc p&p) I went for these. Have no idea of the quality, but I like the style and price.
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280442891750&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## ragweed (Mar 24, 2010)

Check your local hardware store or gas station. They sell cheap led lights here in Missouri for aronund 5 bucks. They are probebly real crud but, I hand them out as gifts to co workers that have nothing.


----------



## mcnair55 (Mar 24, 2010)

MXDL 3W LED Compact Flashlight with Clip (AAA)

Cheap as chips mine were just a £1 each plus a £1 each for postage from HK and very quick delivery for HK of just 5 days.

Bought one months ago and bought another a few days ago,one is brighter than the other but they are cheaper than a packet of food lol and to be fair they are pretty handy to place about the house as purely a light.

They do not like Lithuim batteries so do not bother they just eat them.


----------



## Ian2381 (Mar 24, 2010)

For the price your looking for, Go in DX, Buyofferbuy or kaidoimain for free shipping and there are a lot of selection for the price. But for my suggestion go for a cree light for about $8 and you'll be much happier with the output.:thumbsup:


----------



## american (Mar 24, 2010)

i like my led rayovac keychain aluminum aaa light. it has a twist head and o rings. its brighter then a mini mag lol and lighter smaller cheaper


----------



## sol-leks (Mar 24, 2010)

I have purchased 3 of these and been very happy with them for the price:
http://www.goldengadgets.com/led-li...shlights/cj-1-watt-pocket-led-flashlight.html

DX also sells what looks like the same light although I have never purchased it from them and it is sold out at the moment:
http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.4977

I just ordered these two lights from DX and have not received them yet but have heard and read pretty good things:
http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.2089
http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.1137

Hope this helps!


----------



## joe1512 (Mar 25, 2010)

Are these for gifts or something?

At DX, you can get some reasonably nice lights (that use real power emitters vs 5mm crap LEDs) that are small and cheap.

I'd go to DX, search for 'AA' and sort by price and browse them looking for reviews and the style youd want.

At DX, sku.3262 looks really cool. It has 10 normal LEDs, 5 UV ones and 1 'laser pointer' one. Good bargain for 5.77 and 3 AAAs.
sku.33543 looks like a good choice too.

That said, you can get some WAY better stuff for around 10 bucks. There is a nice 3Watt flood to throw light at DX. Maybe go to the AAA and AA Cree Flashlights section of DX and browse the cheaper ones.


----------



## bestcounsel (Mar 25, 2010)

sol-leks said:


> I have purchased 3 of these and been very happy with them for the price:
> http://www.goldengadgets.com/led-li...shlights/cj-1-watt-pocket-led-flashlight.html
> 
> that (above) looks like what im looking for. They are not gifts but handouts for movie studio reps i work with during premiers and other special screenings.
> ...


----------



## sol-leks (Mar 25, 2010)

That's funny, I did an internship at warner bros a few months ago where I was working a lot of screenings and premieres.

I think that will get the job done for you then. They are about 25-35 lumens I'd guess. have a pretty nice transition from hotspot to spill and decent quality construction. The battery life is pretty solid too. The tint is a bit of a crapshoot with them, I've bought three and gotten one with a good tint, one with an ok tint and one with a bad tint.


----------



## bestcounsel (Mar 25, 2010)

Interesting, WB is one of our clients too. Tint, lumens is not important. Whats important is that it works, its cheap and have more than 1 available. 

The other day i worked a premier and gave out 2 led lights to studio reps. Needless to say, they were very happy. 1 Rep gave the light back to me (she just wanted to borrow it) the other rep (my boss) i gave it to him. 

Thanks for the heads up sol-leks....also goldengadets is close to me and i am going to see if i could just drive up there and pick up. 

Thanks

Robert





sol-leks said:


> That's funny, I did an internship at warner bros a few months ago where I was working a lot of screenings and premieres.
> 
> I think that will get the job done for you then. They are about 25-35 lumens I'd guess. have a pretty nice transition from hotspot to spill and decent quality construction. The battery life is pretty solid too. The tint is a bit of a crapshoot with them, I've bought three and gotten one with a good tint, one with an ok tint and one with a bad tint.


----------



## sol-leks (Mar 25, 2010)

Hope you like them, I think you will.


----------

